
Does America really give green cards for people to become “agile/scrum masters” - vivaamerica
See for yourself: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;WvbZj9W<p>Search for &quot;agile&quot; or &quot;scrum&quot; in job title and &quot;PERM&quot; in case type:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;icert.doleta.gov&#x2F;index.cfm?event=ehLCJRExternal.dspLCRLanding
======
75dvtwin
Are you sure that case type 'PERM' means green card?

It may mean that H1B visa was granted, but not Green card (or that initial H1B
visa recepient, eventually received green card (this can take a few years) ).

You can still question if giving H1B visa to non-essential or non-fulltime
roles in technology or any other sector, is justified --

I just wanted to check if "PERM", indeed means green card

It is very rare that green cards are given as an entry status to a foreign
worker.

------
quaquaqua1
We also give green cards to those who are willing to run Dunkin Donuts and
Subways and Days Inns.

There's nothing wrong with immigration. My best friends are immigrants. They
work hard and pay their dues.

~~~
vivaamerica
I think you are missing the point here. The point is that "agile scrum master"
is not a real job. You can't work hard at something that is not a real job.

~~~
quaquaqua1
It's about as real as any other management position I would say :) When my
scrum master complains that something isn't done, I probably have to do it or
else I will eventually lose my paycheck.

Same thing goes with a manager at Dunkin Donuts. Do I have to make this coffee
right now? No, someone else could. Or we could lie to this one particular
customer and say we don't have it, and our business will probably survive.

But at the end of the day, the role of all people-managers is to complain
about something until it's done, and US working culture rewards this skill way
too much, I agree with you :)

